# 18 month old scratches back of neck while sleeping



## mamika (Feb 28, 2009)

DS scratches back of neck when sleeping or really tired. He's done this since he was about 6 months and I thought he would have grown out of it by now. I try to keep his finger nails short and put him in breathable fabrics during the night. The scratches are pretty bad. Has anyone else dealt with this?

He doesn't have any other skin allergies and has never had diaper rash or any other rashes from fabrics.


----------



## mamika (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone!!???


----------



## FourTrees (May 14, 2003)

I don't have any solutions but just wanted to share that my 18 month old son has always had the same habit as he falls asleep - either scratching his ears or the back of his neck. He does it less now than in the beginning, but it is still there. He always has scabs in his ears and people are constantly telling me he has an ear infection, but it is just his little soothing thing when he is sleepy. I kind of thought it would be gone by now too, but it persists....


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Ds does the same thing. My mom always thinks it's his tag on his shirt but he does even if he is topless. I haven't found anyway to get him to stop.


----------



## JHopesMomma (Aug 25, 2009)

My DD scratches a lot too, she has gotten scabs both on the back of her neck/shoulders and her lower back. She also tends to do this more when she's sleepy, so I usually just try to keep her nails short, lather her up with lotion before bedtime and make sure any of the scratches don't get infected. Other than that, I don't know what else to do either. Sorry







.


----------



## mamika (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks. Even if I don't necessarily find the solution. It still feels good to hear that other children do the same thing.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

My dd. chloe used to scratch the back of her neck and the top of her back a lot can't remember if it was when she was tired or sleeping i just remember it looked like she had been mauled by a cat but there was no sign of a rash and the dr.'s couldn't figure out what was causing her to scratch.

sorry not much help.


----------

